# Inversor de potencia monofásico de 12V Dc a 220V AC.



## wofedi (May 6, 2008)

Hola muy buenas, he estado mirando por muchos foros y por internet a través de mi gran amigo google. Les cuento primero mi problema, para un proyecto de el laboratorio de electrónica de potencia, nos han pedido hacer un inversor de 12 v dc a 220v ac. Buscando por internet he encontrado muchos pero no son del tipo que quiere la profesora, me refiero, no quier el típico 55 o 4047 con mosfets para pasar los 12 a 220. Lo que ella busca es algo más parecido a esto http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/...espetrografo/circuito-control-electroiman.jpg .
Mi problema fundamental esque no encuentro nada que se ajuste de manera casi exacta a lo que busco, y os escribo para saber si alguno de ustedes tiene, y si es así, sería tan amable de postearme por aquí algun inversor del tipo que pido. Si necesitáis algun tipo más concreto de dato no dudéis en pedirmelo por aquí. Muchísimas gracias por leeros este tocho y sobre todo gracias de antemano.

P.D: igbt, ascr o cualquier circuito de estos me servirían.
Saludos!


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2008)

La foto que subiste es un controlador de un electroimán de potencia, esa foto fue publicada por un usuario de otro foro, científicos aficionados.

Para entrar en tema, fuente SMPS  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## wofedi (May 6, 2008)

Buenas, y gracias por responder, a ver lo del electroiman no lo necesito, y se que eso es de otra web y otro usuario. Lo que necesito es " ese " tipo de configuracion de inversor, por eso puse esa foto. Voy a ver tu link a ver si encuentro lo que necesito. Gracias.


----------



## wofedi (May 8, 2008)

Nada, se ve que soy estupido buscando o directamente no hay nada colgado sobre lo que busco  . Busco algún tipo de inversor en plan puente h pero no encuentro nada, todo lo que veo es para motores en trifásica y si veo algún circuito tipo las señales de control no explican como va. ¿ Algún alma caritativa?  Saludos


----------



## Traviato (May 8, 2008)

Hola.

Ese esquema que adjuntas no tiene nada que ver con un inversor.

No sé si has visto este extenso hilo, quizá puedas sacar información válida.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/trabajemos-conseguir-inversor-dc-ac-senoidal-7382/

Saludos.


----------



## wofedi (May 12, 2008)

buenas y gracias por responder, mi problema sobre ese post esque el unico circuito que podria valerme es el de pantuflo, y es demasiado para lo que necesito. Necesito simplemente un inversor que no consuma tanto como los que me habeis enseñado que llevan transistores tipo 2n3005, algo que use igbt o tiristores a ser posible, no se si me entiendes o necesitas mas información, si es así no dudes en preguntar, de antemano muchas gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

Tal vez seria conveniente que te tomes unos minutos en escribir y aclarar que es lo que necesitas

Este es el inversor mas sencillo que conozco y con los transistores que quieres

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 12, 2008)

vos queres que maneje un transformador sin punto medio?
Tendrias que poner que potencia, porque a baja potencia hay diseños muy interesantes.


----------



## wofedi (May 12, 2008)

Buenas, perdón si no se me ha entendido. Ese tipo de inversor que me pones Fogonazo, no me sirve, necesito algo como http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8589/torresdiagramawl0.jpg , mi problema es que con este circuito que te acabo de pegar, no se exactamente como obtener lo que busco ( 12V cc in 220V ac out ). Usa 5V de alimentacion para la lógica ( LM 555 ) y +15V para el IR2130 ( registro de 8 bits con 6 salidas nor creo que era ) y la Vcc que pone... no se, si le meto los +12V cc que necesito ... como obtengo los 220V en ac que necesito? poniendo algún tipo de configuracion a la salida? estrella o algo asi? saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 12, 2008)

ahora es para un transformador trifasico?

eso parece un control para motores trifasicos, mmm si no sabes siquiera que preguntar, no vas a entender lo que te respondan. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2008)

Ese esquema corresponde a un variador trifasico de un motor y se alimenta con 440VCC y su salida es de 3 * 380VCA desfasados 120º.

El esquema que publique se alimenta con 12VCC y tiene salida 220VCA.

Sigo sin entender que necesitas.


----------



## wofedi (May 14, 2008)

Fogonazo gracias por el circuito enviado.

Lo que necesitamos exactamente es un inversor de 12V a 220V aproximadamente, es decir que podemos variar la tensión de entrada y salida en unos cuantos voltios. La frecuencia de salida tambien ha de ser aproximadamente de 50Hz, obteniendose finalmente una señal senoidal.

Nuestro principal problema es la obtención de un inversor monofásico, que no use configuración de transistores, como el inversor que subiste ( el de 100 W ). El motivo es su consumo, y tipo de configuración Darlignton. Por tanto lo que necesitamos es un inversor más parecido al variador que nos ha facilitado, y si es posible en monofásica, no en trifásica, por lo dicho anteriormente.
Gracias de antemano Fogonazo.
http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/Images/EsquemaLX1640.GIF ( algo tipo a este, pero esque de este no vienen todos los circuitos y la programacion del IC2 menos... y el pack vale 180 euros :S )


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

O sea que un inversor con entrada 12V, salida 220VCA pero con MOSFET ¿ Te sirve ?

MOSFET = Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect *Transistor*

Es un tipo de transistor, la unica configuracion que se me ocurre de inversor sin transistores es con un circuito oscilante con tiristores, cuyo disparo en el momento preciso te sera bastanteeeeee complicado


Este no es darlington y con una red de filtrado se podrian reemplazar los Bipolares con MOSFET
http://www.i4at.org/lib2/inverter.htm


Con tiristores, tendria que buscarte, pero se emplean en MUY altas potencias, no creo que te sirva


----------



## wofedi (May 14, 2008)

Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo, probare con el 2º a ver si me sirve, sino ya te comento, de todas maneras no tienes nada como el que te pegue último? algo así como en puente h controlado por un microcontrolador o algo por el estilo?

Saludos! si lo monto pegaré unas fotillos y demás.


----------



## SOLANOT (Jun 5, 2012)

He tratado de simular el circuito inversor de 12vdc a 220adc en proteus pero no tengo la salida de voltage esperada, haber si alguien me ayuda en corregirlo le agradezco de antemano muchas gracias


----------

